
The Next Privacy Battle in Europe Is Over This New Law - MarkMc
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/27/technology/europe-eprivacy-regulation-battle.html
======
tunap
"The Developers Alliance, a trade group representing Facebook, Google, Intel
and dozens of app makers, said it could cost businesses in Europe more than
550 billion euros, or about $640 billion, in annual lost revenue."

Sorry, ill-gotten gains are not lost revenues. Just because you've profited in
the dark does not mean you're entitled to it & more. Let the people make
informed decisions and see what they opt-in for. If that makes all the
internet a "backwater", so be it. Someone will fill the void of creating
sustainable businesses sans data rape. I personally value my privacy more than
The Developers Alliance does.

